# Looking for lay out ideas



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I am getting closer and closer to actually being able to build some stuff in my train room. After a long 7 years of construction from floor to ceiling its almost over! I have a 15'x12' area to build in, with a support pole 4' in from one of the corners. In that room I have additional space for a work bench, and computer desk, with some display shelves. I have a "foot print" made on RTS software program, but I dont know how to upload that to this forum for suggestions. Does anyone have any ideas? I dont have the means to purchase the Anyrail program at this time although I am working on that, because that program looks very good. I am buliding in HO, 50's era, small town USA, with industrial/switching and some yard work is wanted. I have a Walthers roundhouse/60' (?) turntable, and alot of "down town" bulidings. Any suggestions good or bad are welcome!!! :laugh:Thanks guys, this is by far the best place for people that love the train hobby!!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Your are right on about this is the best model train forum on the web hands down... Not too many crazy rivet counters here

This forum has a good database, all one has to do is use the search function or just look at the "my layout threads" 
and look at all the different cool layouts people have built or being built.

Anywho, in this 12x15 area, do you have a 12x15 layout plan, or is this the total footprint of the layout and room to work?? I understand you have additonal room for a work bench.

What kind of layout interest you? Do you like a layout where you can watch the train run around the room or do you like just being able to go point to point? 

I can flip through a railroadmoder magazine and look at the different layouts they have in each issue and point to which layouts draws my attention more then others.


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I want a train to just go around the track, and i do like point to point switching, so I would like to have best of both worlds; passenger and freight. The 15x12 is the total area, so I am looking for a U shape or circle with a duckunder (I dont wanna mess with a lift out)


----------

